# Citizen BL5400-52A on the way...anyone have one?



## bfleisher (Jan 11, 2008)

Based on extensive google and WUS searching, no one seems to have this watch. Your thoughts on it? Should I be even more excited to get it in the mail than I already am?


----------



## Stiggy Palgrave (Dec 7, 2009)

I've tried this one on a few times in local stores and just can't seem to justify it's size. I love the styling, but it wears super huge, way bigger than my sumo. That could be why not too many people own one?


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

The black one caught my eye. I like the bezel.


----------



## bfleisher (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea, I expect it to wear BIG. I have a very flat wrist, so while it may look like a wrist-clock, hopefully there won't be any lug overhang or anything.



Stiggy Palgrave said:


> I've tried this one on a few times in local stores and just can't seem to justify it's size. I love the styling, but it wears super huge, way bigger than my sumo. That could be why not too many people own one?


----------



## nhoJ (Mar 14, 2008)

Doesn't seem so large to me. Pict from amazon.


----------



## bfleisher (Jan 11, 2008)

Well, got the watch today. As expected, the face is massive, but with the lug design, it actually fits my wrist perfectly. The bracelet is great, besides the stamped deployant. It's somewhat reminiscent of the Calibre 2100, in terms of both the large, flat crystal, and the mix of brushed and polished sections of the bracelet.
It's a big watch, but it doesn't require a big wrist. (My wrist is about 7")


----------



## Bushmaster (Dec 8, 2010)

Mine is on it's way!


----------



## crazyphotog (Jul 18, 2010)

I have one unworn and unsized with box.


----------



## beatsrockpaper (Mar 5, 2016)

Super old thread, but figured I'd toss my two cents in here as I just got the watch recently. It does wear fairly large, but I found that removing the bracelet and adding a 23mm NATO strap calms down the "bling" factor. Gorgeous watch but kind of a pain in the *** to set and use. Citizen should really work on their instructions. Cheers!
View attachment 7446194


----------



## audiomagnate (Mar 1, 2018)

First post, hi guys. I have a 7 inch wrist and I think it looks great. As to the written instructions, they could be better.


----------

